# NBD! Yamaha TRBX 305 (now with mixtest)



## C2Aye (Sep 26, 2013)

I've never owned my own bass before and it was really becoming necessary with the amount of recording I plan to do in the future. I also needed a 5 string since I need the flexibility for playing 6, 7 and 8 string guitar parts. I have been using my brother's Yamaha RBX5A2 for a while now and I love the way it sounded and played so I thought I'd stick with Yamaha. Anyhow, pics!

















Edit: Mixtest with the new bass https://soundcloud.com/c2aye/nbd-clip-27th-september


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Sep 26, 2013)

I like the headstock.The body reminds me of an Ernie Ball Music Man...


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 26, 2013)

35 or 34?


----------



## Jacobine (Sep 26, 2013)

HNBD what pickups are those?


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome man! I keep telling myself I'll buy my own bass eventually but some other piece of guitar kit always seems to get in the way,


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 26, 2013)

Obsidian Soul said:


> I like the headstock.The body reminds me of an Ernie Ball Music Man...



It definitely appeals to me too and it's very comfortable to sit with. I had been using my brother's RBX5A2 before and found that the bottom horn made it uncomfortable to sit with for long periods of time, which is pretty much what I do when recording.



GenghisCoyne said:


> 35 or 34?



The scale length is 34".



Jacobine said:


> HNBD what pickups are those?



Thanks man. I'm not sure, just the stock ones that came with the bass.



Mordacain said:


> Awesome man! I keep telling myself I'll buy my own bass eventually but some other piece of guitar kit always seems to get in the way,



I know that feeling, I got an 8 string before getting this. The bass share arrangement with my brother wasn't going to last forever so getting this was a necessary evil.

Also, here's a mixtest I did with the new bass.

https://soundcloud.com/c2aye/nbd-clip-27th-september


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 27, 2013)

I really like that. 

I have GOT to get a better camera so I can take nice pics like that (my sony is years old and it's pretty dull)


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## yoshiheavy (Sep 27, 2013)

sounds great!


----------



## C2Aye (Sep 27, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> I really like that.
> 
> I have GOT to get a better camera so I can take nice pics like that (my sony is years old and it's pretty dull)





Daf57 said:


> Congrats!!





yoshiheavy said:


> sounds great!



Thanks guys!


----------

